# Pics Camp Julian in Afghanistan



## rehcamuhcs (12 Jun 2004)

Hey , 

I will go on operation to Afghanistan whit  1 BN PARA  (Belgium) and our compound will be camp Julian . Is there someone of you guys who have some pics of the area and the compound , because we don't 

Thanks very much 

Marc Motten 

1Bn Para Belgium


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2004)

Hey guys, I'm long out of date but perhaps something called opsec here. If I'm wrong someone correct me.


----------



## bossi (12 Jun 2004)

There have been a number of pix published in open sources ...
(including 433 pix on the DND/Army website, Photo Search ... )

Canadian Forces website (Navy, Army and Air Force)

Canadian Army website

The current Canadian contribution to ISAF in Afghanistan

P.S. (sorry - I was in Camp Warehouse, so I don't have too many pix that would be interesting for you ...)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2004)

Thanks Bossi, I didn't know ...better to be...aawwww you know the rest!


----------



## Sweetee (17 Jun 2004)

My b/f is over there now and has a bunch of pictures.

Feel free to email me and I'll show you 
believedreamreality@hotmail.com


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jun 2004)

www.25service.ca


on our site go to the gallery link and to overseas operations


----------

